# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Përkëdheljet e nënës e bëjnë fëmijën më të fortë kur rritet

## Xhuxhumaku

*Përkëdheljet e nënës e bëjnë fëmijën më të fortë kur rritet*

29/09/2010



_Dashuria e nënës është një armë shumë e rëndësishme për tu rritur të shëndetshëm dhe për të përballuar tensionet e përditshme, për të pasur më shumë siguri në vetvete, për të qenë më pak të depresionuar dhe armiqësorë. Lidhja e dashurisë fillon që në bark të nënës. Por kujdes, mos adaptoni një stil të gabuar jetese, sepse kjo mund tju shkatërrojë gjithçka_

Tension, ankth, nevrikosje, ndryshime të humorit. Të gjithë këta elementë përmblidhen me një fjalë të vetme: stres. Sot stresi është një nga problemet parësorë, që prek shtatë në dhjetë persona. Ky të paktën është përfundimi i një studimi të fundit të universitetit La Sapienza të Romës kundër stresit. Prej kohësh shkenca po bën qindra studime për të kuptuar se cila është mënyra më e mirë për ta luftuar këtë fenomen. Finnish forest research institute of Metla në Finlandë thekson se stresi luftohet me një shëtitje në fshat ose mal. Mos u çudisni. Merita është e ambientit të gjelbër, i vetmi që është në gjendje të ulë tensionin, të rregullojë humorin, të reduktojë inatin dhe agresivitetin, duke i bërë njerëzit më të lumtur. Efektet pozitive ndikojnë edhe në sistemin imunitar: rritet sasia dhe aktiviteti i qelizave të ashtuquajtura natural killer, pra qelizat që janë të afta të vrasin qelizat kanceroze, pa llogaritur pastaj të mirat ndaj zemrës dhe muskujve.

Një studim i ri, i publikuar te Journal of Epidemiology and Community Health, i është rikthyer edhe një herë temës së stresit, duke përfshirë në këtë mes edhe nënat. Sipas studiuesve, aftësia për ti rezistuar stresit në moshë të madhe është e lidhur ngushtë me sasinë e dashurisë që një individ merr në muajt e parë të jetës. Me fjalë të tjera, përkëdheljet janë një armë shumë e rëndësishme mbrojtjeje, në mënyrë që kur të rritemi të jemi të aftë tu rezistojmë tensioneve të përditshme, për të pasur më shumë siguri në vetvete dhe për të qenë më pak të depresionuar dhe armiqësorë.

Për të arritur te këto përfundime, një studiuese nga universiteti Duke në Karolinën e Veriut ka përzgjedhur 482 foshnja dhe i ka ndjekur gjatë rritjes deri sa kanë mbushur 34 vjeç. Psikologët kanë përcaktuar shkallën e dashurisë amësore kur fëmija ishte vetëm tetë muajsh. Pas disa vitesh, me po ata pyetësorë matën nivelin e shëndetit psikologjik të këtyre fëmijëve, tashmë të rritur. Nga studimi u vu re se fëmijët që kanë marrë më shumë përkëdhelje nga nënat kur kanë qenë të vegjël, janë bërë adultë të fortë, të aftë për të përballuar stresin e përditshëm. Këta persona shfaqnin nivele të ankthit shtatë herë më pak se bashkëmoshatarët e tyre, nënat e të cilëve nuk u kishin falur aq shumë dashuri. Pra, dashuria e nënës është një burim jetësor për tu rritur të fortë dhe për ta përballuar jetën.

Një marrëdhënie e mirë me nënën është shumë e rëndësishme për rritjen e një fëmije të shëndetshëm, mjafton që lidhja të fillojë kur foshnja është ende në bark. Një sjellje e ëmbël dhe miqësore e bën fëmijën më pak të ndjeshëm, e forcon dhe e çliron nga ankthi që shpesh herë shkakton stres, pohon një psikiatre.

Në këtë rast i jepet të drejtë epigjenetikës: jo të gjitha karakteret e trashëguara nga prindërit varen nga ADN-ja. Për këtë arsye është e rëndësishme që periudha e shtatzënisë të kalohet në qetësi dhe lumturi. Efektet e dobishme te fëmija nuk përfshijnë vetëm shëndetin psikologjik, por edhe atë fizik. Disa studime të kohëve të fundit sugjerojnë se një marrëdhënie e mirë me prindërit gjatë muajve të parë të jetës e mbron fëmijën nga diabeti dhe alergjitë, thotë psikiatrja.

Duhet theksuar se përkëdheljet e nënës duhet të jenë të vazhdueshme, jo vetëm kur fëmija rritet. Sot marrim mijëra stimuj, prandaj jemi edhe më të dobët ndaj abuzimeve, duhanit, alkoolit, ushqehemi keq, vuajmë nga pagjumësia. Të gjithë këta faktorë ndikojnë në stresimin e trupit. Kështu, një nënë që i është përkushtuar me mish e me shpirt foshnjës së saj, mund ta fitojë lehtësisht këtë betejë, shton psikiatrja.

Sinjalet e një fëmije jo të lumtur janë të dukshme: fëmija është i lodhur, i heshtur, nuk ha shumë, nuk përfshihet në mënyrë spontane në lojë me fëmijët e tjerë, nuk luan, nuk pyet, nuk qesh, flet shumë pak. Nëse keni një fëmijë të turpshëm ose të mbyllur që nuk qesh ose ndërvepron shumë, kjo nuk do të thotë që ai nuk është i lumtur. Të qenit i turpshëm është ndryshe nga të qenit i mërzitur, por duhet shumë kujdes për ti dalluar këto sinjale. Duhet të jeni të vëmendshëm për të dalluar ndryshimet madhore në sjelljen e tij. Kur fëmija izolohet ose është i frikësuar, kjo mund të jetë një shenjë që ai ka probleme dhe ju duhet ti kushtoni vëmendje.

Studiuesit kanë identifikuar nëntë sinjale të lindura që fëmijët përdorin për të komunikuar ndjesitë e tyre. Prindërit mund ti kuptojnë lehtë këto sinjale. Sinjalet negative që shfaqen te një fëmijë jo i lumtur janë stresi, zemërimi dhe frika. Shumica e prindërve e kuptojnë se një fëmijë që mërzitet lehtësisht dhe është i frikësuar, nuk është i lumtur, por kërkimet më të fundit shprehen se shumica e prindërve nuk e kuptojnë se një fëmijë i zemëruar është duke shprehur trishtim. Pavarësisht moshës, zemërimi është thjesht një shfaqje e dukshme e stresit.

Çdo fëmijë ka një mënyrë për të treguar se po kalon një periudhë të vështirë. Shumë fëmijë mund të shfaqin kapitje ose shpërthime të çastit, ndërsa të tjerët mund të bëhen të ngjitshëm.

shqip.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> *Përkëdheljet e nënës e bëjnë fëmijën më të fortë kur rritet*
> 
> 29/09/2010
> 
> 
> 
> _Dashuria e nënës është një armë shumë e rëndësishme për tu rritur të shëndetshëm dhe për të përballuar tensionet e përditshme, për të pasur më shumë siguri në vetvete, për të qenë më pak të depresionuar dhe armiqësorë. Lidhja e dashurisë fillon që në bark të nënës. Por kujdes, mos adaptoni një stil të gabuar jetese, sepse kjo mund tju shkatërrojë gjithçka_
> 
> Tension, ankth, nevrikosje, ndryshime të humorit. Të gjithë këta elementë përmblidhen me një fjalë të vetme: stres. Sot stresi është një nga problemet parësorë, që prek shtatë në dhjetë persona. Ky të paktën është përfundimi i një studimi të fundit të universitetit La Sapienza të Romës kundër stresit. Prej kohësh shkenca po bën qindra studime për të kuptuar se cila është mënyra më e mirë për ta luftuar këtë fenomen. Finnish forest research institute of Metla në Finlandë thekson se stresi luftohet me një shëtitje në fshat ose mal. Mos u çudisni. Merita është e ambientit të gjelbër, i vetmi që është në gjendje të ulë tensionin, të rregullojë humorin, të reduktojë inatin dhe agresivitetin, duke i bërë njerëzit më të lumtur. Efektet pozitive ndikojnë edhe në sistemin imunitar: rritet sasia dhe aktiviteti i qelizave të ashtuquajtura natural killer, pra qelizat që janë të afta të vrasin qelizat kanceroze, pa llogaritur pastaj të mirat ndaj zemrës dhe muskujve.
> ...



Hajde te gjesh, se cili eshte ky stil i gabuar jetese.

----------


## PINK

e ben te forte se ben te forte, do perkedhelet se sben, sikur me mijera e qindra research-e te bejne!! LoL

----------


## derjansi

pergdheljet te bojn coftin e cun mami

druni te kalit

pajk

----------


## INFINITY©

> pergdheljet  bojn coftin e cun mami
> 
> druni te kalit
> 
> pajk


A thua do mundem ta perkthej dot kete ne GOOGLE TRANSLATE? lol

Sa per temen, une ata te mite do i zhdep ne dru.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

good to know  :ngerdheshje:  se e teproj me perkedhelje nganjehere lol

----------


## derjansi

> A thua do mundem ta perkthej dot kete ne GOOGLE ? lol
> 
> *Sa per temen, une ata  mite do i zhdep ne dru*.



ja ku e ke perkthimin lol ahahahahahahahah

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Rregullat që u duhen mësuar fëmijëve*

08/11/2010


_Duke nisur që nga 8-mujori i parë i jetës, është e rëndësishme tu mësosh fëmijëve se cilat sjellje janë të ndaluara për ta. Tu thuash vazhdimisht jo, mund të ndikojë negativisht te personaliteti i tyre_

Tu mësosh rregulla fëmijëve, dhe mbi të gjitha ti bësh ata që ti respektojnë, vërtet mund të na kushtojë shumë lodhje, por duhet të jemi të sigurt se frytet e këtij mundimi do ti marrim më vonë. Gjithçka do të kurorëzohet kur vogëlushi të rritet, sepse në atë kohë do të dijë të sillet mirë në ambientin social, duke u bazuar te rregullat që prindërit u kanë mësuar. Këto janë fjalët e psikologëve që merren me sjelljet e të vegjëlve. Rëndësia e rregullave është e madhe në rrugën edukative të prindërve ndaj fëmijëve të vegjël. Ekspertët e sjelljes kanë arritur në përfundimin se rregullat duhet të jenë të pakta në numër, 4 apo 5, por mbi ato nuk duhet lëshuar pe. Nëse të rriturit thonë vazhdimisht jo për atë çka vogëlushi kërkon, kjo ndikon në besimin e fëmijës dhe nuk zgjidh asgjë. Është mirë që në çdo familje të vendosen disa prioritete, rregulla të forta, të cilat fëmija duhet ti zbatojë patjetër. Nëse nëna dhe babai mbajnë të njëjtin qëndrim, fëmijët i zbatojnë më kollaj, sepse mendojnë se nuk ka asnjë mundësi për ti ndryshuar gjërat. Nëse prindërit nuk sillen njësoj për një vendim të caktuar, humbin besimin te fëmija, duke sjellë kështu konfuzion në mendjen e tij, shpjegojnë psikologët. Por le të shohim me detaje disa këshilla, me qëllim që në të ardhme prindërit të mos ankohen se fëmijët nuk i dëgjojnë për asgjë.

_Në cilën moshë duhet të nisim të vendosim rregulla për sjelljen e tyre?_

Shumë herët. Madje sa më shpejt, aq më mirë. Është e këshillueshme që ato të fillojnë në 6 apo 8 muajt e parë të jetës, kur edhe fëmija nis të lëvizë dhe të eksplorojë hapësirën që e rrethon. Këtu duhet ndërhyrë për të vendosur limite se kur prekin gjëra të rrezikshme, apo që nuk janë të përshtatshme për ta, sipas mendimit tonë.

_Shpesh kur një prind i ndalon diçka fëmijës, si për shembull telekomandën apo telefonin, kur e sheh që fëmija vazhdon të qajë apo insistojë, vendos të bëjë të kundërtën..._

Kjo është diçka shumë e gabuar dhe kemi dëgjuar që shumë prindër sillen në këtë mënyrë me të vegjlit e tyre. Të thuash në fillim jo dhe pastaj të ndryshosh mendim, mund të bëjë që fëmija të humbë besueshmërinë. Fëmijët janë shumë të zgjuar dhe e kuptojnë se nëse kjo ndodhi herën e parë, ai mund të vazhdojë të bëjë të njëjtën gjë gjithmonë. Këmbëngulja te sjellja fillestare është e rëndësishme. Kështu që në të ardhme çdo lloj qëndrimi i joni kundrejt kërkesës së tij nuk do të ketë më vlerë. Kur themi jo, duhet ta bëjmë pa e ngritur zërin, por në mënyrë autoritare dhe të vendosur. Nuk është e nevojshme të bërtasim apo ta bëjmë vogëlushin të qajë. Në fillim fëmijët këmbëngulin për atë që duan, por më vonë e kuptojnë se ajo që kërkojnë është e ndaluar dhe nuk e përsëritin më gabimin. Shpesh ndodh që pas disa kohësh ai do të kërkojë sërish të thyejë disa rregulla, duke menduar në mendjen e tij të vogël: E di që është e ndaluar, por unë do ta provoj njëherë. Këtu kemi të bëjmë me një progres. Fakti që vogëlushi e di që ajo sjellje ndalohet, duhet përgëzuar. Kjo e bën atë që në të ardhme të dijë edhe ta respektojë.

_Ndonjëherë ndodh që mes prindërve dhe gjyshërve të mos ketë bashkëpunim, për të mos e lejuar fëmijën të bëjë disa sjellje. Njëri e ndalon diçka, ndërsa tjetri e lejon. Si mund të zgjidhet kjo situatë?_

Beteja me gjyshërit është një betejë e humbur. Ata edhe pse mund të kenë qenë të ashpër me fëmijët e tyre, me nipërit, ndryshojnë sjellje tërësisht. Sigurisht që gjyshërit duhen paralajmëruar se mbi rregullat më të rëndësishme që prindërit kanë vendosur nuk mund të ketë kompromis. Të vegjlit mendojnë se gjyshërit u lejojnë të bëjnë gjithçka, ndaj kur edhe ata mbajnë të njëjtin qëndrim si prindërit për disa veprime apo sjellje, fëmijët binden më me lehtësi. Po ashtu të vegjëlve u duhet mësuar se çfarë duhet dhe nuk duhet të bëjnë me prindërit apo me gjyshërit. Me pak fjalë, ti bësh të kuptojnë ndryshimin e llojeve të ndryshme të sjelljeve. I rëndësishëm është mesazhi që ai merr, pra që disa rregulla janë të ndara, dhe kjo, jo se prindërit nuk janë dakord me njëri-tjetrin.

_Në fakt, rreziku për të thënë vazhdimisht jo, kur fëmijët nisin të eksplorojnë atë çka i rrethon, ekziston. Shpesh shkojnë drejt gjërave të rrezikshme dhe jo të përshtatshme për ta?_

Çfarë duhet bërë? Gjëja më e mirë është ta përshtatësh shtëpinë sipas dëshirave të tyre. Domethënë të heqim gjithçka që mund të thyhet apo që nuk bën për të. Nëse themi jo për gjithçka, kjo mund të ndikojnë në autonominë e tij, në dëshirën për të eksploruar botën, duke i hequr kështu edhe besimin për të ardhmen.

_A mund ta kërcënojmë fëmijën përmes sanksioneve, duke i thënë se nëse bën diçka që nuk lejohet, do të ndëshkohet?_

Po, por si sanksion duhen vendosur gjëra që prindërit mund ti zbatojnë. Jo ta kërcënojnë fëmijën me diçka që ata vetë nuk e bëjnë. Asnjëherë gënjeshtra.

_Por nëse mëson të respektojë rregullat, si ti bëjmë ta kuptojë se ne e vlerësojmë shumë sjelljen e tij?_

Padyshim që i duhet thënë se po sillet shumë mirë, se ju gjithmonë e kishit ëndërruar një fëmijë kaq të sjellshëm dhe të mbarë. Këto sjellje të prindërve do ta bëjnë të ecë në të njëjtën rrugë si më parë. Sepse i vogli do të mendojë se vetëm kështu nëna, qenia që ai do më shumë në botë, është e lumtur dhe e kënaqur.

shqip.

----------


## Hanny

valla prej kur ja kom nis me hec m'kan tha dru, mami se babi i shkret u kon i urt, shyqyr Zoti, se ni shpull e tij m'kish lon pa vetdije 4ever!! e qysh kesh tu kallxu, m'kan tha dru tybe, her me shpulla, her me ngremjen e flokeve, her me gjujtjen e sandaleve apo kpucave e ma shum honksha dajak e ma shum prej inotit u sjellsha keq...shqyr kom jetu n'qytet se nonstop neper lisa kisha nejt ...n'fakt te dajt n'katun s'kish bir none qe m'kap...aty po qe bojsha sherre n'liri, nejse mami kur m'kapke kah noj pickim edhe e honksha po kshtu me mush dajak nuk ka pas shonc se gjyshja dilke mejdan manej  :ngerdheshje: ...

un jom shum dakord me menyren "moderne" t'edukimit, kan lan me ni ane dhun e sene prinderit tashmo, shqyr ...por....kah ni shpull kur bon diqka t'rand me te vertet (sikur un qe jom kon tu i dhon flak shpis prsh  :ngerdheshje: ) edhe duhet...rrall amo, vetem kur bon diqka jashtzakonisht t'rrezikshme per veten e tij dhe per rrethin... kshtu besoj qe e kupton rrezikun e situates ma mir...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Une se mbaj mend se kur me kan dhene shpull,por nganjehre me mire nje shpulle e kisha pranuar se me ore fjalimet qe mi benin!*

----------

